# Cannot receive voicemail notifications after flashing CM 10.1



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello everyone. I think this got looked over in my last thread so please excuse me if this is a duplicate. But, I've noticed since after my install of CM 10.1 that I cannot receive voicemail notifications. My voicemail works fine. I call it and it works as it should. I just cannot receive notifications of new messages. I've went into settnigs and clicked "Show notifications." Someone reccomended google voice. I tried it and didn't like it. Does anyone have any reccomendatoins or cures? All help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

I answered you...

I have seen this across a lot of different roms, with no concrete answers to why some have issues others do not...

Even though I've not had this problem the best answer is to switch over...
to Google voice...

... And strictly use it for voicemail...

No new # needed,,, pretty easy straight forward setup,,, quick playback,,, saved in your gmail,,, notifications seem to work flawless

Integrates with android/ROMs very nice

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.googlevoice

.


----------

